# learning to jump into the swimming pool



## roxyr113 (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a 9 month old golden and a in ground pool which she loves ( to sit in) no matter HOW cold. This summer I would love for her to be comfortable enough to jump in and swim with us. Any suggestions on this.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Sounds like you already taught her how to get up and down the steps to get in and out. Next thing you can try is too throw a toy in the water as well as you jump in too and most times they usually will get the hang of it by watching and make the jump. 

My last two had to be taught to go up and down a ramp since I had a above ground pool, they learned quickly.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

You mean like this?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

vrocco1 said:


> You mean like this?


I love that picture....


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

that leaping entry is a neat thing to see and Dixie enters like that....however, I wish she wouldn't.. dogs have been injured doing that..and badly.. on hidden sharp stumps and the like.. I just as soon they just run in..


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Boo jumps into water like that, only he won't do it off a Dock Dogs dock ...


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

katieanddusty said:


> Boo jumps into water like that, only he won't do it off a Dock Dogs dock ...


Arn't you supposed to be outlining art history.. you want me to call your mom?????:no:


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm starting that at 6 ... my mom doesn't care ...


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

roxyr113 said:


> I have a 9 month old golden and a in ground pool which she loves ( to sit in) no matter HOW cold. This summer I would love for her to be comfortable enough to jump in and swim with us. Any suggestions on this.


Lexie just jumps in. We have an inground pool as well and we throw a ball and watch her go. Last year was our first time at this house so we are looking forward to a full summer of fun with the dogs. Last year she attempted to retrieve Tyler, my 7 year old son. He had an air bubble in his trunks on his butt and she thought he needed retreiving. It was hilarious.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I dont even want to know how an "air" bubble got inside his trunks..


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

greg bell said:


> I dont even want to know how an "air" bubble got inside his trunks..



I don't either  It was rather LARGE too. A big butt bubble. Actually, he had just jumped in and BAM air bubble and BAM Lexie biting at his butt. LOL


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We have an inground pool with steps. We teach our dogs to enter and leave by the steps. We really don't want our dogs jumping on someone in the pool.


----------

